# Au fer rouge



## malpino2

Salve 

ho provato in tutti i modi (non sono ancora molto pratico in questo genere di ricerche) di capire cosa volesse dire il modo di dire "Au fer rouge"!

Non ci sono riuscito...


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Malpino,

In senso figurato, si usa quasi solo nell'espressione "marqué au fer rouge" che corrisponde oggigiorno più o meno a "bollato".

Uno strumento di ricerca incomparabile per il francese è il CNRTL (http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/) dal quale ho individuato questa parte della definizione di fer (http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/fer) :
*γ)* _Fer (rouge)._ Pièce de fer chauffée au rouge. _Marquer au fer; fer à marquer les moutons._ _Si les caustiques ne suffisent pas, si les accidents marchent, une fois la gangrène produite, le fer rouge deviendra votre unique ressource_ (Trousseau, _Hôtel-Dieu,_ 1895, p. 214) : 
15. Mes mignons, vous avez de la chance de tomber sur un homme du monde. Certains de mes collègues vous font appliquer un *fer *_rouge_ sur les côtes afin de vous délier la langue. Moi, je n'en viendrai là qu'à la dernière extrémité.
Camus, _Révolte Asturies,_ 1936, IV, p. 431.
− _P. métaph._ et/ou _au fig._ Ce qui blesse à vif; ce qui marque à la manière d'un fer rouge. _Marquer, tracer au fer rouge._ _La création toute entière appartient au poète (...) sa plume est (...) un fer rouge (...)! honte et malheur à ceux qui méritent qu'il les marque!_ (Dumas père, _Napoléon,_ 1831, préf., p. 8). _Par des considérations très vagues sur le grand écrivain qui marqua d'un fer rouge, disait-il, le front des tyrans_ (France, _Chat maigre,_ 1879, p. 210). _La blette parole du prêtre Me fouaillait la mémoire, Elle traçait au fer rouge Toute la zone du remords_ (Jouve, _Trag.,_ 1922, p. 41). ♦ _Loc. fig._ _Porter le fer rouge dans la plaie._ V. _affliger_ ex. 13.​


----------



## ermannoitaly

Buonjour/buongiorno

Ciao Matoupaschat
 allora è come dire:

marchio indelebile?

Ho l'impressione che derivi dall'uso di marchiare a fuoco il bestiame per
identificarne e rivendicarne la proprietà...
Saluti


----------



## patrovytt

Anche in italiano esiste l'espressione "marchiato a fuoco"


----------



## malpino2

Ciao matoupaschat,

grazie per lo "strumento" lessografico, devo ancora prendere la mano!

Comunque, intuito il significato di fer rouge, mi rimane non tanto chiaro come definire il senso in questa frase:

"Tout erruer dans l'interprétation de l'homme entraine une erreur dans l'interprétations de l'univers; elle est par suite un obstacle à sa transformation. Or, il faut le dire, c'est tout un monde de préjugés inavouables qui gravite autour de l'autre, de celui qui n'est justiciable que du fer rouge, dés qu'on observe à un fort groissessement un minute de soufrance.

quindi de celui "che è giudicabile (condannabile?) come...?


----------



## matoupaschat

Direi "di chi è passibile del solo marchio a fuoco", "di chi si merita solo di essere bollato/ additato"


----------



## malpino2

Grazie

alla fine go tradotto così:

"Ora, occorre dirlo, è tutto un mondo di pregiudizi irremovibili che gravitano l’uno attorno all’altro, che meritano d’essere condannati e proscritti, da quando assistiamo all’aumentare dell’importanza di un minuto di sofferenza"

Saluti


----------

